# Low Dose Lantus



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im thinking of running lantus with my next cycle,

I was thinking of running at a low dose of 10i.u per day maybe slight more 15 i.u

Firstly would 10i.u be the place to start ?

Would this low dose be enought to stimulate my appetite ?

I have used fast acting PWO before and wanted to give lantus a try

Any comments appreciated


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Start as low as possible mate, I increased my doseage by around 5iu per week up to 40 or so iirc.

You shouldnt even feel 10iu at all with the amount of time its realesed over but you cant be too careful when you havent used it before.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

At what dose did you sense that you were more hungry, i know that it varies from person to person, but would just like some feedback and opinions,

Cheers


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I think for me it started at around 20-25iu.

I went hypo once around 1hr after taking it, which from the literature I had read was nigh on impossible, but believe me it happened.

Fortunately I was driving past a mcd's and stopped for some porridge, double bacon thingy and some OJ, it's amazing how good food tastes when your hypo:lol:

At 30+ the hunger started getting rather intense for me at first but it seems to subside the longer your using it.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I think for me it started at around *20-25iu.*
> 
> I went *hypo* once around 1hr after taking it, which from the literature I had read was nigh on impossible, but believe me it happened.
> 
> ...


you went hypo on 20iu???

Thats very strange, I have taken 20iu and not eaten till lunch time and never got hypo??

Was u on reduced calories??

It used to make me lethargic at 35iu

25-30iu I find is a nice dose to work in background

I would say start on20iu, but being safe with 15iu if concerned is no big deal


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been upto 15 i.u with fast acting, so starting at 15 i.u with lantus shouldnt be a problem.

For thoses who have used both long and fast, which would you say was most benificial ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

At the time I was making oats based pancakes and was having them with a blended protein and a banana for brekkie.

Done the same thing every day on 15-20-25-30iu etc etc and never had the same before or since, couldnt explain it at all:confused1:

Hence why I always tell people to start low, plenty time to assess tolerance and increase dose, you cant reduce it after youve put it in:tongue:



jw007 said:


> you went hypo on 20iu???
> 
> Thats very strange, I have taken 20iu and not eaten till lunch time and never got hypo??
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> I have been upto 15 i.u with fast acting, so starting at 15 i.u with lantus shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> For thoses who have used both long and fast, which would you say was most benificial ?


My own experience, fast acting a few times a day gave me best results, if you can be bothered..

But long acting requires no thought, and is easy to use

using both at same time would reap more benefits if used properly and diet good


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmmm,

I think im leaning towards the fast again,

Would you say 5 i.u with brekky,

Then say 12 i.u after training 4/5 times a week, or would you go about it diffrently.

Also another reason for using fast would be that it lasts longer!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> using both at same time would reap more benefits if used properly and diet good


Basal + bolus insulin with a decent amount of GH and some androgens is pretty good:whistling:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I have used fast and slow also.

Fast slin i have used generally pre breakfast or PWO. Both work well. Have gone up to 15iu and it felt no better than 8-10iu.

Long acting have gone up to 40iu. TBH never had ANY hypos and used for 6 weeks. Used to get up, put 40iu in (usually 4 days per week) and eat normally, which at the time was a high calorie diet of about 5,000 plus calories.

What I did notice though was about mid day (4 hours after administration) I often got very hungry and would often eat the wrong foods. Maybe chicken and rice with 100g chocolate raisins! I gained a few lb of fat so try and keep your diet clean still, but ramp the carbs up a bit. I felt very full, fuller on the long acting slin.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for reply massive, going to give metaformin and fast acting slin a blast i think


----------

